# Mikko allowed me to



## EllyMay (Dec 31, 2004)

brush him today. His coat has been very dull and course, lot's of shedding. Even a couple of bald patches on his ear and tail. I was brushing Charlie today and Mikko was just watching. So I decided to give it a try on him....and he *liked* it! He even rolled over to let me brush his tummy. He looks so much better even after only one brushing. His coat has a slight shine to it and his tail doubled in size, lol.  Not bad for a first time brushing!


----------



## EllyMay (Dec 31, 2004)

I'm getting the feeling this forum isn't used very much, lol.


----------



## Hippyhart (Jul 4, 2004)

Mikko has to be one of the cutest cats I've ever seen!

Once he is consistently on good food and regularly brushing, his coat will really start to shine!


----------



## EllyMay (Dec 31, 2004)

Woohoo, someone saw the post, lol!  

Thank you very much! I think he's pretty cute, too. He has the sweetest disposition, too.


----------



## Feral Fan (Feb 9, 2005)

He does have the cutest little face ever! He reminds me of a little feral kitten I rescued in the fall. They have the same little zorro mask!

I am not familiar with his story, was he feral? I can brush two of my (feral) cats... one even demands it. The third it is hit and miss, thank goodness the zoom groom gets out twice as much fur in half the time!!!

You'll have to post us a picture of Mikko in his new "sping wear" looking all sleek!


----------



## EllyMay (Dec 31, 2004)

Thanks to you, too! He has an adorable pink nose and pink toes. So sweet. Yes, he was feral. He'd been spraying a womans house outside of town and never let her get close enough to grab him. Our city animal control put out a humane trap with some bait and captured him. They contained him for 30 days in a room at the shelter and then tried to socialize with him. They had him for 2-3 months before I brought him home with us. He hid under a bed for two weeks (aside from when we had him neutered). Once I earned his trust all of his sweetness just came pouring out.  He reminds me alot (personalty wise) of a feral we tamed when I was a child. Brings back alot of good memories.


----------



## Hippyhart (Jul 4, 2004)

Yes, it's the zorro mask that makes him irresistable! Glad things are working out with all your kitties!


----------



## Alfie (Mar 24, 2005)

I love it when the ferrals are give a chance of a better life - good on you !


----------

